# how do you move around large things on your own?



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

2 days ago i assembled 2 mdf cabinet carcasses for my shop and let them rest on top of my assembly table for the night so the glue would set while on a flat surface. 
that was when i had my girlfriend helping me, the day after i was alone and had to take them down again.
the first one went ok, they are quite heavy and there was no good grip, and mdf is quite smooth. i lift up the second one and try to place it down next to the other one when i start loosing grip and finally have to let go this enormous weigt in front of me. wich causes me to fall over backwards. and at that second you have one of those "omg im gonna get seriously injured here" flashes, and i fall with my head against the edge of my jointer outfeed table, and with my ribs against the handle that raises the thickness planer.
by miracle i get back up and see that im not injured, and the damage to the cabinet is minimal.

so do any of you have had similar experiences, and better yet know of safe ways to get a large something you assembled on a raised surface, back down safely when youre alone?


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you didn't suffer any permanent injuries.

I have an engine hoist I bought when I was rebuilding an engine for a Van I used to have. Since then I have bought straps and chain to pickup anything that is too heavy. I used it last on a Jet Mill Drill to unload it out of the back of my Toyota Truck it was around 750lbs. They make a foldable engine hoists that take up less floor space it might be something you could consider. I have seen them for sale from $150.00 to $200.00 a lot less than one trip to the emergency room.

A link to a engine hoist at Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-foldable-shop-crane-35915.html


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HF and others sell a small foot operated hydrolic cart which the platform is table heigth when pumped up and when lower it is a few inches from the ground. A real back saver! ...and it works great getting things in and out of pick-up trucks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use the same thing kindlingmaker uses.


----------

